# Hello all.



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello everyone thought I'd put up a picture to show I've not always been a fat bloater.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi man. Big shape.


----------



## Nev (Dec 13, 2004)

hello there . very impresive mate


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Dougie....is that you?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well well look who has come out to play.......lol

nice to see you here mate hope all is well with you and Jo hopefully i will be coming back up to scotland soon so you can put me through my paces again...


----------



## massive747 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey good second picture mate just printed it off , stuck it on the mantle piece, helps keep the kids from going to near to the Fire ! What an ugly pair you and Shaun are !

Now this Forum can start getting some proper education hey !!!!!!!


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Holy ****

Did you rip of a cows leg and use it for an arm... 

How big are they?

Looking huge bro.


----------



## shovel man (Aug 26, 2004)

yeah looks like you painted that t,shirt on welcome & hope you stick around & spread some knowlege


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

What a monster!  Welcome to the board mate!


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Is that Shaun Davis in the second pic?


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

it is, man your are big, but hi and welcome to uk-m, i hope you stick around.


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

holy crap, your a monster!

welcome mate


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Yes its Shaun in photo number 2. And I'm glad to see you're sharing your evergrowing knowledge with others Mr Scarboro.

I think at that time my arms were 20ish, they're currently about 18ish which is a good comeback after open heart surgery (almost 3 years ago)and removal of a benign tumor (almost 2 years ago). I need to keep my blood pressure down when training due to having a titanium aortic heart valve, or it could pop out and would really cause me to lose size!

I've learned how to train lighter, stricter and more intelligently. I've also found you CAN grow on 500mg's a week while allowing a severly enlarged and weakened heart to reshape and get stronger - so much for gear screwing your heart! I was born with a hole in it so all the stuff they hit me with they had to take back.

I'm also keen to hear from you guys what you want in a supplement, does aspartame matter to you? What flavours would you want to see? Do you all want bigger more cost effective tubs? Do you pay attention to amino acid profiles? Tell me your thoughts, nobody ever asked me when I was buying supps but its good to know what people want when you are on the production side.


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

I want free supps


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tuna_boi said:


> I want free supps


I dont think that was one of the questions.........lol. 

On a side note. Gear does enlarge the heart. It has the most amount of androgen receptors.

Got anymore pics?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh, how cool.

Dude, you are massive.

Very impressive, VERY!

Welcome to the board.

Look foreward to you sharing stuff with us.

I am big time into supplements but the shipping to the States would kill the price.

Welcome again Big Guy!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Get a room!..............lol


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I would not invite them around for dinner, I thought the dinosaurs got extinct. Nice pics DB, is Shaun Davies still competing? does he train heavy? looks a strong guy.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

I'm also keen to hear from you guys what you want in a supplement, does aspartame matter to you? What flavours would you want to see? Do you all want bigger more cost effective tubs? Do you pay attention to amino acid profiles? Tell me your thoughts, nobody ever asked me when I was buying supps but its good to know what people want when you are on the production side.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

EXTREME said:


> I'm also keen to hear from you guys what you want in a supplement, does aspartame matter to you? What flavours would you want to see? Do you all want bigger more cost effective tubs? Do you pay attention to amino acid profiles? Tell me your thoughts, nobody ever asked me when I was buying supps but its good to know what people want when you are on the production side.


Removing aspartame is an interesting idea

i have an allergy to it, nothing bad but it brings me out in hives in high doses

flavour? I remember on one of my visits gary howell from biohazard, he asked me to try a new tase out

it was chocaloate with anaseed if i remember....delish!

i like these different tastes, rather than just plain old strawberry and vanilla

amino profiles dont bother me at all

i think the 104 BV thing was all hype, after all our bodies rob aminos from what we eat to grow many more things than just muscle

by the time we have used aminos for skin/bone/hair yada yada yada, we are left with an un balanced amino spectrum anyway!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

I get a dodgy feeling with Asparteme (dizzy, cant concentrate etc) agian in high doses when im on a few shakes a day.

One of the main reasons i use Designer whey now because its aspartme free


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

EXTREME said:


> I'm also keen to hear from you guys what you want in a supplement, does aspartame matter to you? What flavours would you want to see? Do you all want bigger more cost effective tubs? Do you pay attention to amino acid profiles? Tell me your thoughts, nobody ever asked me when I was buying supps but its good to know what people want when you are on the production side.


Any Flavours with no bad after tastes (over here in spain/portugal wild fruits is nice and tastes fresh)

aspartime free definately

definately more cost effective and bigger tubs

easily mixable with out a blender as i dont always have time to muck about with a blender


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

samurai69 said:


> easily mixable with out a blender as i dont always have time to muck about with a blender


Blenders just give you a lot of foam.

No Aspartame, give me splenda or even better estevia!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

OK, good to hear the thoughts of the guys on the ground.

We've intro'd a new formula of our Whey and Performance Mass with no aspartame or gum in them. We did the Mass in choco malt (I love that one) and strawberry+banana smoothie for a change, was thinking of Apple Strudel (apple and cinnamon) or Blueberry Cream (blueberries & Vanilla) for the Mass and the new formula Meal Rep.

I'm changing the Meal Rep up to 30 servings for £39.95 RRP which is the price most ask for 20 servs. The Mass is in a 3kg tub and the Whey up to 2.4kg, all under £40.

We're going to release Kre Alkylyn creatine soon too, its really good. I've been trying it myself as has Paul George who is one of the Extreme guinea pigs!

Our Whey mixes frothy bcos of no gum, I'd rather have froth and easy digestion, don't you think?

Somebody said the heart has the most androgen receptors, where did you pick that up? I'm not saying you're wrong I'd just like to research that for myself. The heart is cardiac muscle unlike our "muscles" which are striated muscle and our intestines which are smooth muscle, so am interested to find out more about your theory.

Any explosive performance athlete (sprinter, strength, bodybuilder, rugby player, etc) will have a degree of Left Ventricular Hypertrophy (LVH) which is an enlarging of the part of the heart which works most under stress, even if they are natural.

I've stuck up another couple of my "arty pics" - these are the ones I've always shown chicks over the years! Oh and a fcuker of a hamstring tear from last year.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

nasty tare!!!


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

Either a nasty tear or one hell of a spanking


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

EXTREME said:


> Somebody said the heart has the most androgen receptors, where did you pick that up? I'm not saying you're wrong I'd just like to research that for myself. The heart is cardiac muscle unlike our "muscles" which are striated muscle and our intestines which are smooth muscle, so am interested to find out more about your theory.
> 
> Any explosive performance athlete (sprinter, strength, bodybuilder, rugby player, etc) will have a degree of Left Ventricular Hypertrophy (LVH) which is an enlarging of the part of the heart which works most under stress, even if they are natural.


That would be me

I read alot of HRT books, have many as a matter of fact.

I think it was a couple of Dr.'s that noticed heart disease with men with low test levels.

Probably came to the conclusion that the heart is a muscle and low test levels (in older men) can cause problems to the heart.

If you want I will list the pages and books from the Dr's that wrote the books.

Upon request I will do this but I would rather not.

Much digging would be the case but upon request I will quote word for word.


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

What causes all the dis-colouration when you tear something. Is it internal bleeding or more like a bruise.What did you do to recover from that?


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

EXTREME said:


> Paul George who is one of the Extreme guinea pigs!


Thats a job i would LOVE 

Get to test supps all day and train  Sweet!

Good to see you posting doug!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, can i be a guineapig


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Tore my hamstring in february,,,,,, how long did yours take to heal, as mines still giving me jip still


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

will be trying the choc malt soon Dougie as soon as jen lifts my supplement ban... 

i will be up your neck of the woods soon mate so are you up for another training session??

to let you know guys i trained chest with dougie back in may and for a guy who has had heart surgery can still move some weight...


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Hi Dougie

If you need another guinea pig just let me know!!!

Wade



EXTREME said:


> OK, good to hear the thoughts of the guys on the ground.
> 
> We've intro'd a new formula of our Whey and Performance Mass with no aspartame or gum in them. We did the Mass in choco malt (I love that one) and strawberry+banana smoothie for a change, was thinking of Apple Strudel (apple and cinnamon) or Blueberry Cream (blueberries & Vanilla) for the Mass and the new formula Meal Rep.
> 
> ...


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Well guys what I will do is when new stuff is in the pipeline I'll put up a post and the first number of people to reply will get a trial of the said product.

I did mine 2 days before EFBB Finals last year in a car crash then hobbled round the show like a cripple before being hospitalised for a week! I'd say it took about 9 months to repair fully and even now its less flexible than the right one.

Paul G if you get a look at this give me a call in the oriface tomorrow, did you get my mail (letter) ok?

And PScarb I'll be delighted to train with you anytime you're up in Gods country, if not too near a contest I'll take you for a bit of dinner too this time!


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

but i think if your having any guinea pigs, they should all be from gods country.


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

to good to be true


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dougie i won't be dieting until the West britian and your show next year mate so the grubs on you mate....


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

got anything in the pipeline then dougie??


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Not at the moment, we've released or modified 3 earlier this year and will release Kre-Alkalyn creatine before the end of this year but that should do it for a while, sorreee.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

EXTREME said:


> Paul G if you get a look at this give me a call in the oriface tomorrow, did you get my mail (letter) ok?


Ok mate, ill give you a calll shortly - No not recieved anything through the post yet.

Cheers

Paul


----------

